# Citadel RDA ultem chamber reducers



## Larry (14/2/20)

Hi folks,

I'm looking for 2 Citadel RDA ultem chamber reducers, anybody have spares or know where I can pick this up locally?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/citadel-ultem-chamber-reducer.t56396/


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Hope it helps.


----------



## Larry (14/2/20)

Thanks @Resistance saw that they're selling it separately but hopefully I can get one locally

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/2/20)

Larry said:


> Thanks @Resistance saw that they're selling it separately but hopefully I can get one locally


Did you come right yet?


----------



## Larry (16/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Did you come right yet?


Unfortunately not Sir, still on the hunt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/20)

Larry said:


> Unfortunately not Sir, still on the hunt


So what happened to yours,if I may ask?


----------



## Larry (16/2/20)

I bought some clones second hand and the original owner never received the inserts when he purchased them

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/20)

Larry said:


> I bought some clones second hand and the original owner never received the inserts when he purchased them



I see.
Thought if you had broken it, we could maybe have had them made for or something to sort your situation.
We would then still need a broken one to get the specs. From


----------



## Larry (17/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I see.
> Thought if you had broken it, we could maybe have had them made for or something to sort your situation.
> We would then still need a broken one to get the specs. From



This sounds like a great idea if we can get hands on a sample. How much would producing one of these cost vs getting spares from Psyclone mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/20)

Larry said:


> This sounds like a great idea if we can get hands on a sample. How much would producing one of these cost vs getting spares from Psyclone mods?


That's just the issue.resins cost an arm and a leg nowadays and having a single part cast isn't going to be cost effective.
If it costs less to make, than having it imported it would be a valid idea to cast it ourselves


----------



## Darius1332 (17/2/20)

I have an auth one you can use for a template if you find someone that can make you one.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Larry (17/2/20)

Much appreciated @Darius1332! 

@Resistance do you have anyone in mind that can perform such a miraculous feat? I'm going to drop Bearded Viking a line and hear what he says (don't know why I never thought of him before).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/20)

Larry said:


> Much appreciated @Darius1332!
> 
> @Resistance do you have anyone in mind that can perform such a miraculous feat? I'm going to drop Bearded Viking a line and hear what he says (don't know why I never thought of him before).



I have done some casting in the past. Nothing to write home about, so I'm willing to give it a shot. I have just been looking for food safe resins now that can take heat.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/2/20)

Larry said:


> Much appreciated @Darius1332!
> 
> @Resistance do you have anyone in mind that can perform such a miraculous feat? I'm going to drop Bearded Viking a line and hear what he says (don't know why I never thought of him before).



Or you can have it CNC'd at an engineering spot.


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Or you can have it CNC'd at an engineering spot.


On that topic, we could ask @blujeenz if he's up to printing something like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/20)

Resistance said:


> On that topic, we could ask @blujeenz if he's up to printing something like this?


Beyond my fireplace alas, the original looks to be injection molded judging from the marks on mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

blujeenz said:


> Beyond my fireplace alas, the original looks to be injection molded judging from the marks on mine.


So if you would have one cast what epoxy or reading would you use thats heat friendly.
I won't say food safe or should I include it?


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/20)

Resistance said:


> So if you would have one cast what epoxy or reading would you use thats heat friendly.
> I won't say food safe or should I include it?


IMO epoxy right next to the coils wont work, hence the use of ultem.
Delrin might work, but if memory serves me its a machine not cast.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

blujeenz said:


> IMO epoxy right next to the coils wont work, hence the use of ultem.
> Delrin might work, but if memory serves me its a machine not cast.


And a high heat epoxy that's food safe?


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/20)

Resistance said:


> And a high heat epoxy that's food safe?


no experience with such a product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

blujeenz said:


> no experience with such a product.





Does this look like an option?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/2/20)

My reducer also broke or should I say my mate broke it. I found that it was neither here nor there whether it was on or off. It was actually easier off. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> My reducer also broke or should I say my mate broke it. I found that it was neither here nor there whether it was on or off. It was actually easier off.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


So what you're saying it,doesn't matter if you have one or not it didn't make a difference to you


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/2/20)

Resistance said:


> So what you're saying it,doesn't matter if you have one or not it didn't make a difference to you


Yes 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (18/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 190410
> 
> Does this look like an option?


Possibly, but don't think it will be available here is SA.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/2/20)

Larry said:


> Much appreciated @Darius1332!
> 
> @Resistance do you have anyone in mind that can perform such a miraculous feat? I'm going to drop Bearded Viking a line and hear what he says (don't know why I never thought of him before).


Any news from the Viking yet?


----------



## Larry (19/2/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> My reducer also broke or should I say my mate broke it. I found that it was neither here nor there whether it was on or off. It was actually easier off.
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



When you say "easier" do you mean ease of use? I've had one of these baddies before and the reducer definitely has an impact on airflow and flavour imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (19/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Any news from the Viking yet?



Not yet, will try getting hold of him again today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/2/20)

Larry said:


> When you say "easier" do you mean ease of use? I've had one of these baddies before and the reducer definitely has an impact on airflow and flavour imo


Also had a few of them. Easier to use and made no difference to the flavor to me. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

Larry said:


> Not yet, will try getting hold of him again today


News?


----------



## vicTor (23/2/20)

Resistance said:


> News?



how about a fiberglass one ?

only kidding boss, 

on a serious note, I prefer the Citadel with the insert, sometimes i pit stop and forget the insert, i immediately know my error on the first puff, however, vaping is subjective

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Larry (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> News?



Yes some good news actually. He said he would be able to but would need a sample. 

I think he is based in Durban so if there is someone that side of the world willing to lend us an example that would be great otherwise I will take you up on the offer @Darius1332

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

vicTor said:


> how about a fiberglass one ?
> 
> only kidding boss,
> 
> on a serious note, I prefer the Citadel with the insert, sometimes i pit stop and forget the insert, i immediately know my error on the first puff, however, vaping is subjective


Thinking more Pyrex Glass...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

Point taken @vicTor.
I don't have a citadel but this hadaly clone seem to have a difference with the airflow concentrated through a reduced chamber.
I get a sweeter taste.


No it can't short the terminals and it doesn't touch the coil. I made sure of that. I also don't intend on using it it was just to test the theory.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (24/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Point taken @vicTor.
> I don't have a citadel but this hadaly clone seem to have a difference with the airflow concentrated through a reduced chamber.
> I get a sweeter taste.
> View attachment 190822
> ...



are you like a mad scientist or something ?


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

vicTor said:


> are you like a mad scientist or something ?


Nope, just very technically minded and very hands on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

As promised removed from the ATTY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

